# Excuses for not ending deer chasing in SE VA



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

DING ! DING ! Ding !
Bait and ............errrrrr............ maybe you wouldn't need dogs. Still the number of deer damage permits is higher per acre east of the Blue Ridge. Guess they need more or better dogs.  
And the number of deer taken per day of gun season is much higher west of the Blue Ridge. Deer taken with rifle vs shotgun is higher in VA too. Guess they aren't as efficient as they claim, or they're just lying to us to keep their "sport" alive. NAaaaaaaa they wouldn't do that would they?:zip:


----------



## 3sheets (Dec 29, 2007)

BB,


Good points, maybe without the Deer Doggers, some of those more efficient West of the Blue Ridge folks would be even more willin to venture east rather than the other way around?? :zip:

Yep that and Sunday Hunting should more than contol any future overpopulation problems. :wink:


3sheets :bounce:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*From what I've see in other states in the Southeast*

with high deer populations, baiting IS, and would be, a viable method of contolling these high populations, especially since we continue to hear "kill the does". So called "hunters" that today sit on the edge of highways, waiting for a deer to be chased across the road to shoot it, would actually be able to sit within 30 yards of a corn pile and still shoot their deer:darkbeer: AND THAT CORN PILE WILL NOT BE TRESSPASSING AND RUNNING OVER MY PROPERTY OR CONTINUALLY RUINING MY HUNTING. I guess it's too logical for consideration, huh? Instead of stores selling bags of dog food in Southeastern Virginia they'd be selling bags of corn as they do in South Carolina, The F150 trucks with big V8's getting 10 miles per gallon would no long be running up and down the road trying to cut dogs off as they jump from one property to another and would no longer have to burn a tremendous amount of gas looking for dogs. Even those guys could try REAL HUNTING for a change. Just think, deer actually moving naturally through the woods going to feed and not being hunkered down until midnight November 15 through January 5. Logic has a way of being pushed aside in favor of "that's the way we've always done it" So the battle continues..................and it WILL continue.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket,
I have read this thread for a few days now, and if I read the original post correctly you are looking for excuses for NOT ending dog chasing? Honestly, I cant really think of one, that's why I have been so long in posting. I have been trying to think of one reason to keep it.

Now if your looking for a way to get rid of it and still keep people hunting and controlling the deer population; I am not a fan of baiting, however, if it would help to get rid of the deer doggers I would be all for it. I would not have to participate in that activity and it would not interfere with my hunting. It would allow the "old men who have been hunting all their lives with dogs, and cannot go out and climb a tree to hunt" to continue hunting (albeit with a ground blind) and getting "their" deer.

Another thought would also be to increase the number of deer allowed per year. Not neccessarily bucks, add more does. That is where the greatest population control would be. They could put an incentive for donating the meat to charity (Hunter's for the Hungry or Farmer and Hunter Feeding the Hungry) by making a bonus buck tag avail with the donation of two deer.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I feel the same way you do about baiting but*

in comparison to deer chasing I'll trade for baiting anytime and if baiting was allowed in my part of the state I'd still not do it. The closest I'd come to baiting would be with planted food plots. My point is that baiting would be a viable alternative to deer chasing and, in the process, should end the trampling of private property and rights of others.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> in comparison to deer chasing I'll trade for baiting anytime and if baiting was allowed in my part of the state I'd still not do it. The closest I'd come to baiting would be with planted food plots. My point is that baiting would be a viable alternative to deer chasing and, in the process, should end the trampling of private property and rights of others.


Agreed!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Then, you could be just like North Carolina. We've got dogs and baiting. No hunting on Sunday either.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

Why are we still trying to ban certain types of hunting because we don't like it? If one agenda gets pushed through, it will just build momentum.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Please go back and read threads on deer chasing*

in SE Virginia.


----------



## crazyfarmer (Jan 8, 2008)

eaholmes1325 said:


> Why are we still trying to ban certain types of hunting because we don't like it? If one agenda gets pushed through, it will just build momentum.


well said... just like those that hate crossbows. We should ban those.. some hate people that use ML'ers. We should ban those also LOL.. Ban everything so no one can complain:darkbeer:

We will never be able to use rifles were I live in the eastern part of the state due to flat lands. If they were allowed it would be a easy means to shooting deer, but just like dog chasing is to some, what sport is it shooting something thats over 250yards away? They did allow us to use them for kill permitts during august and sept here on our farm. 

A few reasons I can think of for keeping dog hunting around:

1: controlling deer population(relates to all the below also)
2: more hunters in the woods to help with the above
3: its a fast action placed sport with gets kids involved. I know my daughter gets a little more thrill out of hearing dogs running rather than sitting and taking a nap for a few hours still hunting. It helps get them interested at a earlier age when their attention span is short.
4: Help reduce deer crop damage
5: Help reduce auto damage due to deer in the roads
6: Its been a tradition for years


yes each of the above can be argued in 15 different ways for and against. Hell, anything can LOL. Fellow still hunters cant deny that ater hunting for 2months they still shoot enough deer to control herds. When dog hunters hit the woods, its a great number that havent hunted all year. Those guys have a chance to kill a few deer also. 

The biggest issues against dog hunting seems to be stary hunting dogs left out and tresspassing. Well if thats the the case, anyone care to count the number of stray cats out there? Or do hunters get the blame for them also. 98% of strays here are dogs that normal people just let run wild and carelss about. As for treapassers... get the sheriff and warden out there and catch the ones that due wrong. Get rid of those people! Dont punish all for a select few idiots:wink:

Its always funny that I probably spend more time up a tree still hunting than most still hunters do. But the second im seen with the dog club I must shoot from the road and tresspass. When actaully I wont even park on the road, im usually 1 mile from my truck, and I have writtin permission for any land I set foot on. Its just a slang that if you are with a group, then you must break all the rules also


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*You are one of the very very few*

Your reasons to keep deer chasing alive:

1: controlling deer population(relates to all the below also) *corn pile baiting will achieve the same results and corn piles wont be running over my land*
2: more hunters in the woods to help with the above*you are saying that without dogs many shooters will stay home and not hunt over corn piles*
3: its a fast action placed sport with gets kids involved.I know my daughter gets a little more thrill out of hearing dogs running rather than sitting and taking a nap for a few hours still hunting. It helps get them interested at a earlier age when their attention span is short. *so you are saying listening to dogs chase deer all over the county is more important to a kid than teaching him or her what real hunting is about?*
4: Help reduce deer crop damage *did I mention corn pile baiting? *
5: Help reduce auto damage due to deer in the roads*did I mention corn pile baiting?*
6: Its been a tradition for years *What a wonderful reason to continue this envasive tradition* 

I think teaching young kids to respect others privacy and property is much more important than letting them listen to a dog barking in the woods, especially in someone else's woods. Suggestion: Take them rabbit hunting. Rabbits normally will run in a circle that is less than 1/8 mile across. A deer can, and will run from county to county when chased by dogs. I know of no other so called sport that is more intrusive on others property and privacy than deer chasing with dogs. If you keep them on your property then my hat's off to you and no one should be able to take that right away from you. In reality it just doesn't happen. Too bad.


----------



## eaholmes1325 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kryket, we run dogs every weekend from the middle of Nov until today. I assure you we do have an occasional dog break off from the pack and end up where he is not supposed to be. I would bet we even average 2 dogs a month leaving that we then have to get permission to go catch. We spend to much money on our dogs to just let them take off and not worry where they go. Good dogs will go anywhere from 300 to 1500 bucks, plus a tracking collar (roughly 200). So if nothing else, we want them back for the monetary value, I assure you that is not the only reason we want them back however. 

Crazyfarmer made an excellent point also. The majority of people complaining about dogs ruining their still hunt experience are complaining about neighbors dogs that are running free or strays. I can't speak for where you are, but around here it is definitely that way. The pets are running through small tracks of land and messing up hunts, and the hounds are in our clubs chasing the deer we are after.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Looks like you guys have a level of control*

of your dogs that does not exist in SE VA. I think Florida's laws mandate that whereas VA's existing laws are in place to support deer chasers in their practices of trespassing on private posted property anytime they want. As a land owner I'm continually bombarded by 13 deer chasing clubs within a 5 mile radius of my property.

I'll say this to you folks that live elsewhere, until you've lived here you have no idea of the level of intrusion and encroachment deer chasers aim at property owners. It's rare that I can spend a day at my farm without being confronted with dogs over running my porperty, buckshot being sprayed onto my property, horns blowing, yelling and screaming for dogs at prime hunting times for still hunters, etc. You just don't know


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

MoonKryket,

Do not solve one problem with another. Deer baiting will eventually lead to "my bait pile is bigger than yours" mentality. Deer will stick to large bait piles like bears high on chocolate. Deseases will be rampant among your deer population, as well.

The best thing to do is just push for an end to deer chasing if it is causing you and your fellow landowners too much grief. Hunting in thick briar and pine stands are some of my preferred methods. If I, an average Joe hunter, can hunt in these conditions, anyone can as well. It's called "putting the effort into the hunt".

I also have a simple solution to your dog problems. Get yourself a trapping license and set some coyote traps.


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ouch!*

X-Shocker,,

You will get their attention when you mention Traps.. Heck, I was threatened, called names, told the Man would come visit and so on just for mentioning the hazards of utilzing leg holds for foxes in an area where Deer Hounds run. 

Anyone who has ever trapped knows what a pain it is when you are trying to legally trap and someone's deer hounds come through. A good fox set with a few drops of "Widow Maker" will catch every hound that walks within 5 acres of the set.. I hate it when someone's hound is caught, it isn't the dog's fault, it's the owners for letting him run on someone else's land...


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

jfish said:


> X-Shocker,,
> 
> You will get their attention when you mention Traps.. Heck, I was threatened, called names, told the Man would come visit and so on just for mentioning the hazards of utilzing leg holds for foxes in an area where Deer Hounds run.
> 
> Anyone who has ever trapped knows what a pain it is when you are trying to legally trap and someone's deer hounds come through. A good fox set with a few drops of "Widow Maker" will catch every hound that walks within 5 acres of the set.. I hate it when someone's hound is caught, it isn't the dog's fault, it's the owners for letting him run on someone else's land...


Where do you get that "Widow Maker? :wink:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I have no interest in hurting or killing any dog*

with the possible exception of truly wild dogs and they are fairly easy to spot. 

I hunt in South Carolina some in the fall. Big baiting area. I think it's a very viable alternative to the out of control deer chasing dog situation we have in SE VA. Corn piles don't trespass and ruin others' hunting.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Moonkryket said:


> with the possible exception of truly wild dogs and they are fairly easy to spot.
> 
> I hunt in South Carolina some in the fall. Big baiting area. I think it's a very viable alternative to the out of control deer chasing dog situation we have in SE VA. Corn piles don't trespass and ruin others' hunting.



No they don't. However, the guy with the bigger corn pile gets all the deer. You are really just going from one problem to another.


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

x-shocker said:


> No they don't. However, the guy with the bigger corn pile gets all the deer. You are really just going from one problem to another.


If there are two evils the lesser of the two always gets picked (at least by the honest).


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

deepzak said:


> If there are two evils the lesser of the two always gets picked (at least by the honest).


How true.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*And the chaser with the most dogs*

is the one that ruins others privacy the most. So?????

I'll take guys sitting over corn anytime over chasers and dogs running over my property. It's that simple. 

When deer chasing started hundreds of years ago, look at the geographical situation then compared to today. Population comparisons Chasing deer by a few farmers back in those days made sense. They hunted with a couple hounds on their land and there were likely no neigbors around to complain anyway. Check Prince George's and Chesterfield's ever growing populations today and tell me that deer dogs running through sub divisions and other private properties makes any sense at all to anyone other than a chaser that can't and won't control his acitivites. 4 wheel drive trucks with triple decker dog boxes and radio tracking antennas are like ants running up and down the roads, shooters standing in the middle of roads and highways with loaded shotguns waiting for something to run across. 2 way radios are now standard parts of the shooters hunting gear. They attach them to their shoulders the way law officers do That's REAL HUNTING HUH? And to hell with property owners that have to see and listen to this fiasco 2 and 1/2 months per year.


----------

